# Hi im new here so here are a lot of pics of my other animals



## cat1994 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi from MO 
Here are some pics of other animals I have on the farm 
my 3 geese: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my 10 Chickens: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my 4 call ducks: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my 1 bunny: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and my 2 dogs:


----------



## aimee (Dec 10, 2010)

hello


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## warthog (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures and


----------



## meme (Dec 11, 2010)

cute animals, now you just start posting thing wrong with your animals, and people will help you with it. My dog has a big bump on her tummy , she has had a big bump on her before but it was smaller, and it had a sticker inside of it. But this one is huge and i don`t know what to do. If you want to help me look at my thing by meme.









                                        thanks,


----------



## cat1994 (Dec 11, 2010)

meme said:
			
		

> cute animals, now you just start posting thing wrong with your animals, and people will help you with it. My dog has a big bump on her tummy , she has had a big bump on her before but it was smaller, and it had a sticker inside of it. But this one is huge and i don`t know what to do. If you want to help me look at my thing by meme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ok Ill look at your thing


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Dec 11, 2010)

Those are very cute animals  oh and  :bun


----------



## SkyWarrior (Dec 12, 2010)

Cute animals!


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 12, 2010)

Very cute assortment!

I'm trying to guess the mix of your dogs.

First one...rottie/hound

Second one....basset beagle

Or are they wonder dogs, you wonder what they are?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome!  Very cute pics!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 12, 2010)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> Very cute assortment!
> 
> I'm trying to guess the mix of your dogs.
> 
> ...


I would guess beagle/doxie on the second.  The ears and tapered muzzle say dachsund to me!  Very cute whatever he is!


----------

